# Which Kränzle ?



## becks (Jul 24, 2010)

My old pressure washer, Karcher K5.55, was stolen and just received insurance payout so it's time to choose it's replacement. After doing my research on here the Kränzle seem to be highly regarded. Now the question is which one?

I fancy the K1152, but is the extra cost over a K10/122 worth it? Will there be any extra cleaning power, or is the extra cost really just due to the longer hose, included dirt killer, chassis and drum and the full stop function?
How useful is the total stop function of the K1152? Will it help reduce wear so the machine will last longer? 

My pressure washer gets pretty heavy domestic use on a couple of cars and also have to regularly clean drive, patio, walls,fencing, decking etc

I have found the k10 for £335 and the K1152 for £500, both delivered from Germany. Which means I can get a K1152 for the same price as a K10 which comes without the dirt killer in the UK. 
Even after adding the cost of a dirt killer to the K10 there's still over a £100 difference. Would I be better saving this and putting it toward a nice foam lance and under chassis washer?

Thanks


----------



## becks (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi, can no one give any advice based on their use of these machines. I want to order one soon and would really appreciate any views on which one to go for.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I have K7 and its utterly amazing :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

check your speed of water supply first and yes k10 is a cracking machine got mine from germany aswell


----------



## becks (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for replies. With regard water supply, is that for pressure or flow rate?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Flow rate, see how long it takes to fill a bucket of a given size and you'll know if its enough to feed a kranzle or not


----------



## davep (Aug 19, 2007)

I have been using pressure washers to clean mine and my family's cars for over 30 years. I have had 3 Karcher machines, the last 2 being semi-industrial HD models. The first 2 were ok the last one total c--p. I contacted a local specialist and after much discussion purchased a Kranzle 1152TST. All I can say is that if I had bought one originally then I would proably still be using it! What a fantastic machine! A pure joy to use. Super smooth, reliable, very good results. A real Rolls Royce of pressure washers. I personally, really like the extra convenience of the hose reel, the detergent input and the intelligent start system.
Don't hesitate - get one!!


----------



## becks (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for replies and advice. 

Water flow checked 12 l/ min:thumb:

K1152 TST bought. Can't wait to get it now - got loads of jobs lined up


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

becks said:


> Thanks for replies and advice.
> 
> Water flow checked 12 l/ min:thumb:
> 
> K1152 TST bought. Can't wait to get it now - got loads of jobs lined up


Woo Hoo :thumb: now thats a pressure washer


----------



## becks (Jul 24, 2010)

chrisc said:


> check your speed of water supply first and yes k10 is a cracking machine got mine from germany aswell


What did you do about connecting to electricity? Do you use an adapter, change the plug or change the whole lead?


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Just change the plug. I'd personally not trust an apaptor with the amount of current it draws


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

changed the plug and thats it:thumb:


----------



## becks (Jul 24, 2010)

Just thought I'd update this thread. 

Ordered it through eBay from German company - saved quite a bit on UK prices and delivery was pretty quick. 

I have now used the washer several times. A completely different experience than using the Karcher. What a difference in quality, the kranzle is in a different league, with everything feeling pretty bullet proof. Any job I have done so far has been completed more quickly due to the extra power. Other jobs have been helped by being able to reduce the pressure, something impossible to do on the karcher. 

All in all really pleased I spent the extra - this may be the last pressure washer I will need to buy.


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Was thinking of taking the plunge and getting one from Germany with the current exchange rate looking decent. Best place to buy from? Noticed on one German site that total stop is an option. What exactly is that? Does it just turn the motor off when you release trigger?


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I have got the 1152tst and its the best thing ever just make sure you service it after 50 hours


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

My 1150 is 9 years old now. It's done lots of work and it's still performing like new .. The Profi will be my next machine.. 

Would anyone care to PM me where I can buy one from overseas ?? 


Thanks


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

joelee said:


> I have got the 1152tst and its the best thing ever just make sure you service it after 50 hours


What kind of service it requires?


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

L555BAT said:


> Was thinking of taking the plunge and getting one from Germany with the current exchange rate looking decent. Best place to buy from? Noticed on one German site that total stop is an option. What exactly is that? Does it just turn the motor off when you release trigger?


Yes mate:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Is this German supply company a big secret ?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Is this German supply company a big secret ?


www.amazon.de


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

sm81 said:


> What kind of service it requires?


Just drop the oil and change that depends on what machine you have depends on what oil you have to put in :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ChuckH said:


> Is this German supply company a big secret ?


yeah:lol:
as spoony says amazon or ebay.de:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

It's only fair to inform those of you who are unaware, but purchasing a Kranzle from a reseller in Germany means your warranty is also with that reseller. It's not a European warranty, therefore if anything does occur with the machine (within the warranty period) the repairs will be chargeable, unless you want to ship it back to the reseller.

You pay your money and you make your choice but it's something you should all know.

Alex


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> It's only fair to inform those of you who are unaware, but purchasing a Kranzle from a reseller in Germany means your warranty is also with that reseller. It's not a European warranty, therefore if anything does occur with the machine (within the warranty period) the repairs will be chargeable, unless you want to ship it back to the reseller.
> 
> You pay your money and you make your choice but it's something you should all know.
> 
> Alex


And that's why I've not bought one from Germany. I don't speak an ounce of German.

I'm sure Alex is our only kranzle approved shop. Other option is to give them a call. Save messing about with a plug etc and see what they'll do you for a price.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

no but most germans speak english i would have bought over here but could not justify 480 where at the time could justify what i paid in germany


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd love to buy from Elite,i did not long ago,but kranzles are so over priced in UK thats why my new one is on route from Sunny Germany the now and price with shipping and VAT of 19% is still over 100 cheaper than UK so no brainer really :wave:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Spoony said:


> And that's why I've not bought one from Germany. I don't speak an ounce of German.
> 
> I'm sure Alex is our only kranzle approved shop. Other option is to give them a call. Save messing about with a plug etc and see what they'll do you for a price.


Thanks for the recommendation but i wasn't pushing for sales just making sure potential buyers know the facts before making their decision. They're not cheap machines at the end of the day but you need to know where you stand warranty-wise.

Alex


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I too am looking to buy a new Kranzle. Specifically the Profi 160 TST.. Im a little unsure about the warranty but the killer for me on the machine I want is the postage. 112 euros was the price I was asked to pay. Mmm 

Alex you kindly sent me a price for the supply of the above machine which I managed to delete somehow. Would you please PM the same ? Thanks ..


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Chuck mines just came today and unboxed it there,packaging and paper work from Germany company are second to none buddy :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Another vote for [email protected]


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Is it a daft question to ask why we pay so much more for exactly the same product here in the UK ? 

I definitely will be buying a new machine in the next month or so and I too am finding it hard to justify the extra cost for the same product .


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

ChuckH said:


> Is it a daft question to ask why we pay so much more for exactly the same product here in the UK ?
> 
> I definitely will be buying a new machine in the next month or so and I too am finding it hard to justify the extra cost for the same product .


warranty,plus I'd rather get the local peep's to service my machine,It's a pity we don't manufacture anything close to the Kranzle in the UK,otherwise I'd buy British.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

ChuckH said:


> Is it a daft question to ask why we pay so much more for exactly the same product here in the UK ?
> 
> I definitely will be buying a new machine in the next month or so and I too am finding it hard to justify the extra cost for the same product .


Look at the € to £ exchange just now, the rate is really good for buying things in Euros.....other times it will go the opposite way.

There are 28 countries and 9 currencies in the EU, the chances are there will ALWAYS be al least one country where you can buy things cheaper...then it comes down to shipping costs.

Kranzle resellers (or anyone selling international products) don't adjust their prices every day to keep in-line with the Euro. Even if they did...what would they do if the Euro goes up but the Polish Złoty goes down?!


----------



## GRC (Feb 4, 2013)

orderd k7/122 on fri 30th delivered on weds, from www.hytec-hydraulik.de all in 400.00 eur / £311:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

It would seem the cost of freight for the larger machines is prohibitive. 

Cost of Kränzle 160 TS T with hose reel and Dirtkiller is 879 Euro ( £657 )

Add frieght at 124 Euro ( £92.70 ) 

And the total is 1003 euro ( £749.70 )

So bear this in mind unless its the smaller K7 sized machines.. 

I actually Emailed the German company to ask for an all inclusive price so the above is based on the price they sent me this very morning.. So no saving at all on the machine I want in fact it works out about 50 quid more than a price I have had here in the UK with of course no warranty issues..


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

GRC said:


> orderd k7/122 on fri 30th delivered on weds, from www.hytec-hydraulik.de all in 400.00 eur / £311:thumb:


Seems to be going rate, a sensible price!!
That's a huge saving of £185.98 compared to those listed on fleabay 
Who in there right mind is gona pay UK "£" if they can get it cheaper & it is a rapid delivery service of 2 days.
I certainly dont mind sending mine back to Germany if i have to / i will take it personally to a service agent in Clitheroe not far from me :thumb:
E


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.kraenzle.com/index.php?id=219&no_cache=1&L=1
english manual


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

What about the Kranzle Silent 122?
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/kranzle-k-silent-silent-122-portable-pressure-washer.php?cPath=86


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

With the Kranzle K7 now coming down in price to £430 (without DirtKiller +£45)
I'm considering it, as it will be easier to store with it being smaller in size and the hose reel detaches.
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/kranzle-k7-122-portable-pressure-washer.php?cPath=86

Alternatively the K1152 TST £675
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/kranz...hp?cPath=86&osCsid=9rsq7u6u6i5lq7e73pk0g5ra55

Also, how much are options such as
- Quick Release
- Total Stop


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Sid said:


> With the Kranzle K7 now coming down in price to £430 (without DirtKiller +£45)
> I'm considering it, as it will be easier to store with it being smaller in size and the hose reel detaches.
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/kranzle-k7-122-portable-pressure-washer.php?cPath=86
> 
> ...


I have the older K1150 which is now ten years old. It has performed faultlessly and has been used one hell of a lot as it is used to clean the company's vans on top of all the normal stuff.

So I would whole heatedly recommend the K1152 TST !

That said I still want a profi 160 TST as soon as I can find one at sensible money . :thumb::thumb:


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

so is there any import fines for these from germany?


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

GRC said:


> orderd k7/122 on fri 30th delivered on weds, from www.hytec-hydraulik.de all in 400.00 eur / £311:thumb:


just looked at this

£288.01 with delivery via DHL!!

£1.00 GBP = €1.34 EUR currently in paypal basket

this for real?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

brobbo said:


> so is there any import fines for these from germany?


Fines?! Who's going to fine you?

There are no import taxes or duty for moving goods around the EU :thumb:


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

Bero said:


> Fines?! Who's going to fine you?
> 
> There are no import taxes or duty for moving goods around the EU :thumb:


sorry, it was late.....feel like a right tool now :speechles


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Brobbo, did you buy yours from Germany?

All, which items do you need for Quick Release?
http://www.hytec-hydraulik.com/couplings/plug-in-couplings.html


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

mate bought one from germany last week same place hytec

no dramas arrived safe and well within a few days

http://www.hytec-hydraulik.com/high-pressure-cleaning/kraenzle-hd-portable.html


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm just wandering about if it's better to get the 1152 over the K7?
For TotalStop and the hose reel, lance storage:
No other major differences really, practically.
Also not sure if I'd use the Dirt Killer? More likely to get a patio rotating brush head.
K7 easier to store, just take the reel off and the main unit can sit on top of other things.

The 1152 would come to around £500, still £150 odd cheaper than UK, same cost saving as K7, but percentage saving is a little less.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a K1150 from about 2006 and they don't look to have changed too much - don't underestimate how useful the wheels and the hose reel and storage are - the whole thing just stands upright and takes up very little space and takes a minute to put away.


----------

